
Thanks for Ruining Another Game Forever, Computers - pietro
http://blog.codinghorror.com/thanks-for-ruining-another-game-forever-computers/
======
philipov
There's a lot of interesting numbers in this article, but I find the central
premise to be a sad way of looking at games, and it kind of spoils the rest.

A self-examination of his belief that games are ruined by computers being able
to play them would have made the article a lot better, but it's just a straw
man that's been inserted as if everyone agrees with it.

------
EliRivers
"Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about."

Atwood jumped the shark a very long time ago; there was a time when he knew
what he was talking about, but his role morphed from being a programmer who
blogged about it to being a blogger who talks about programming, with
predictable results.

------
max_
I didn't realize GPU were this powerful "12 NVIDIA GPUs could deliver the
deep-learning performance of 2,000 CPUs."

And the drop from $8Billion per Gigaflop to $0.08 per Gigaflop.... :D

